# Status of Netflix on Mini: Any updates?



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

It's been a while since I've checked. Any new news or rumors about Netflix on the Mini or is it still expected to be sometime in 2013?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

About the same chance that dynamic tuner allocation shows up this year would be my bet, but who knows with the net apps.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

slowbiscuit said:


> About the same chance that dynamic tuner allocation shows up this year would be my bet, but who knows with the net apps.


I thought dynamic tuner allocation was a sure bet for this fall?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wonder what the holdup is? The Mini supports Adobe Air just like the Premiere so the current app should work. I wonder if there is some sort of business issue hold this up?


----------



## martyscholes (Apr 29, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> I wonder what the holdup is? The Mini supports Adobe Air just like the Premiere so the current app should work. I wonder if there is some sort of business issue hold this up?


We can speculate. Maybe the Tivo Mini can't easily stream from Netflix directly but forwarding the stream from the Premiere violates some contract agreement in place.

Or maybe the Mini has no local storage and therefore cannot remember authentication credentials, forcing it to stream from the Premiere, again violating some clause in some agreement.

I suspect the Mini is designed to digest only streams from the Premiere and nothing else.

As always, I could be wrong.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't think any of those are the case. The Mini uses basically the same hardware as a Samsung Smart TV and they support Netflix. So streaming directly to the Mini via the app should be entirely possible.

I wondering if it has to do with their new developer program. Maybe they required all apps on the Mini to adhere to the rules of their new developer program and Netflix refused the terms. They have some pretty ridiculous terms for their new developer program so I could see that as a possibility. (basically you submit an app to TiVo and they own it. Plus they get to decide whether or not they even want to allow access to the app from the devices :down


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> I don't think any of those are the case. The Mini uses basically the same hardware as a Samsung Smart TV and they support Netflix. So streaming directly to the Mini via the app should be entirely possible.
> 
> I wondering if it has to do with their new developer program. *Maybe they required all apps on the Mini to adhere to the rules of their new developer program and Netflix refused the terms. *They have some pretty ridiculous terms for their new developer program so I could see that as a possibility. (basically you submit an app to TiVo and they own it. Plus they get to decide whether or not they even want to allow access to the app from the devices :down


If that is the case, then wouldn't the upcoming new hardware platform also be missing Netflix?


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

CoxInPHX said:


> If that is the case, then wouldn't the upcoming new hardware platform also be missing Netflix?


Tivo could have different guidelines for the Mini and the main Tivo box. There's no way the main Tivo box will be sold without Netflix available by default.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Obviously that was a guess. None of us have any idea why Netflix isn't available. I don't think it's a technical issue. But if it is then they will need to work it out by the time the new hardware hits because it will use the sister chip to the one in the Mini.


----------



## crwalter2003 (Feb 14, 2004)

mr_smits said:


> It's been a while since I've checked. Any new news or rumors about Netflix on the Mini or is it still expected to be sometime in 2013?


With the download of the fall update, Netflix is available on the mini.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

crwalter2003 said:


> With the download of the fall update, Netflix is available on the mini.


Thanks. I pulled the trigger on a Roamio and Mini a while back, and I've been enjoying Netflix nightly on the Mini. Auto play is great.


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

Does the mini support profiles on Netflix yet ??? They showed up on my Roku3 a while back. I gave up waiting for it and Amazon Prime a few months ago ...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They showed up on the Roamio for a few days and then went away, no explanation as to why.


----------

